# Food combining basics



## Patman75

FYI...more info in articalhttp://www.naturalnews.com/025651.htmlNumber one: Protein and carbohydrate concentrated foodsBreakdown of protein requires an acid medium, and digestion of protein dense animal products requires high levels of hydrochloric acid. Since digestion of carbohydrate dense foods requires an alkaline medium in order to be broken down, high carbohydrate foods that have been mixed with high protein foods will not digest but will sit there fermenting, producing indigestion, bloating and gas. And since this fermentation of carbohydrates will inhibit the digestion of the protein, more gas, bloating and discomfort will be produced. This makes the typical American meal, composed of a large hunk of meat along with potatoes and bread, a recipe for digestive disaster.Dr. Hay's research found that most protein foods are best digested when accompanied by a fresh green salad. Other concentrated protein foods like nuts and seeds combine well with acid fruits such as oranges, pineapples blackberries, or strawberries. They also work fairly well with sub-acid fruits such as apples, cherries, mangos, or peaches. The vitamin C in these fruits aids digestion of the mixture.Number two: Eating two concentrated proteins togetherEach type of protein requires a specific character, strength and timing of digestive juice secretions. This means that no two types of concentrated protein should be consumed together at a meal. Nuts, meat, eggs, cheese, or other protein foods should not be eaten together. And no two types of animal protein should be eaten together, a rule that may be hard to swallow by the surf and turf crowd.Number three: Protein and fatsFats inhibit the secretion of gastric juices needed to digest meat, fish, dairy products, nuts, and eggs by as much as fifty percent. When fat concentrated foods are eaten with protein concentrated foods, the digestive breakdown of the fats is delayed until gastric juices complete their work on the complex proteins. This means fats will remain undigested in the stomach for a long period of time. Although some high protein foods also contain high amounts of fat, these fats will be held in suspension awaiting breakdown without impeding gastric action. However, free fats such as oil, butter and milk fat will coat the gastric mucosa, inhibiting gastric juice. This is why fried chicken is so hard to digest.Number four: Acid fruits with carbohydratesThe enzyme in saliva that begins the breakdown of starch concentrated foods in the mouth does the important job of converting complex starch molecules into more simple sugars. In order to work, the enzyme requires a neutral or slightly alkaline medium, the natural condition found in the mouth. When acid foods are eaten, the action of the enzyme needed to break down starch is halted because the medium needed has been altered. Thus acid fruits should not be eaten at the same meal as sweet fruits or other starches. This combination is what makes spaghetti and other dishes combining tomatoes with starch so bloating.Number five: Acid fruits with proteinOranges, tomatoes, lemons, pineapples and other acid fruits can be easily digested and produce no distress when eaten away from starchy and protein foods. However, when included in a meal that contains a protein concentrated food, the acid fruits seriously hamper protein digestion. This is in part what makes the typical American breakfast of orange juice, bacon, eggs and toast such a digestive nightmareNumber six: Starch and sugarEating starches that have been disguised as sweets is not a good way to eat starch. Although the "treat" produces an abundance of saliva, the saliva contains none of the enzyme needed to digest the starch because the sugar has turned the environment acidic. This is why such items as fruit filled Danish settle on the digestive tract like a sack of bricks. The carbohydrates are fermenting in the body, producing noxious gases.Number seven: Consuming melonsMelons should not be consumed with any other foods. Watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, and the more exotic melons should always be eaten away from mealtime and alone. Melons are meant to decompose quickly in the digestive system, which is what they will do if there is no interfering with the process.Number eight: Consuming milkMilk is best left to babies who traditionally consume it alone, away from other foods. Milk does not digest in the stomach, but in the duodenum, so the presence of milk in the stomach does not promote secretion of gastric juice. The use of acid fruits with milk does not cause any digestive difficulty, although the benefits of the antioxidant potential of the fruits may be lost due to the affinity they have for the protein in milk.The goal of food combining is digestive blissIf all this seems overwhelming, especially at first, here is the bottom line. Starches, fats, and green vegetables may be eaten together as they require either an alkaline or neutral medium for their digestion. Similarly, protein foods, green vegetables, sugars and acid fruits may be eaten together as they require an acid or neutral medium for their digestion. Starches and proteins, fats and proteins, proteins and acid fruits, starch and acid fruits, and starch and sugars should not be eaten together for those people looking to attain optimal digestion and gastric comfort.Meals that contain the smallest number of courses will produce better digestive results. A one course meal is ideal. As a general rule, simple meals are more conducive to good health than are more elaborate meals, no matter how much attention the person planning the meal has devoted to food combining.As the typical American meal consisting of protein, carbohydrates and fats may remain in the stomach for up to six hours, the potential is there for several hours of digestive misery. And remember, carbohydrates are always the last to be digested. If another meal is eaten before the first one has completely digested, the protein is again digested first, leaving the carbohydrates to be stored as fat. This is why weight loss is a secondary benefit to food combining. When foods are properly combined, they are not stored in a line waiting to be digested.On the other hand, carbohydrates eaten without proteins remain in the stomach for about one hour or even less. A fruit meal remains in the stomach for an even shorter period of time. The ideal regimen of food combining would be a fruit meal for breakfast, a starch meal with a vegetable salad or non-starchy vegetables for lunch, and a protein meal with a salad and non-starch vegetables for dinner.


----------



## amanda8

I'm going to play with this and see how it affects me, Patman. Very interesting article indeed!I typically eat a sandwich for lunch, incorporating turkey or chicken with bread and some veggies. It sounds as if the combo of the bread and proteins is not conducive to good digestion, based on this article. What are your thoughts? Should I scrap my typical lunch for something more starchy (e.g. a bowl of rice with veggies)?


----------



## IanRamsay

hi patmanThat is inspiring Mate. thanks for the info.All the bestIanP.S. i turned a couple of new forum members on to you for some diet advice. i hope that is ok.


----------



## Patman75

Amanda, the rule I follow the most is eating fruit by itself. I have read this cited in a few other natural healing websites/diet plans. It is pretty easy rule to follow and helps cut back on the gas, burping etc.Ian, no problem.


----------



## angrygravel

following proper food combining techniques has completely changed my life. I only wish I had known about it sooner, I feel like I could have prevented a lot of suffering. Somedays I feel like I dont even have IBS. I sometimes think that if more people followed these techniques, the number of people complaining from IBS symptom would drastically decrease. thank you for posting this, i hope many people read it and find some relief from it.


----------



## Brunette63

Hi everyone. I'm new to the site. This is a very useful article - thanks. I came to food combining a couple of months ago. I've suffered with bloating, gas, unpredictable bowels for years, then last summer started having crippling pains in the early morning in my lower left abdomen. Went to the GP who predictably told me I had IBS (really!!!!) and to take a muscle relaxant every morning. This wasn't good enough for me so went to a renowned colonic therapist. After the first session I was pain free and after two more felt great but was still suffering with being bloated and gas (bowel movements sorted themselves out though). So first I decided to cut out gluten and dairy (except goats yogurt) which helped but still had some problems. Did some research on t'internet and ordered a book about food combining - it has changed my life. No more gas .... at all, not at all bloated, losing 2lbs a week (was about a stone over-weight)and eating loads, have bags of energy, PMS symtoms have gone and skin and hair look great. It's a total WOW for me, so thought my story was worth sharing. Am going to go for colonics twice a year just to 'keep on top of things' and will stick to my eating regime for ever.














Thoroughly recommend that any one with problems tries the diet to see if it works for them. Much better than taking meds for ever!


----------



## susie35

What the name of the book please ?


----------



## peaches41

I've dabbled with food combining over the years, but found the rules hard to keep. It used to be called the Hay Diet (you don't have to eat hay lol, that's the doctor's name that invented it!) Doris Grant was it's champion here in UK, and although her recipes were lovely, it's so easy to think "Oh, I must have some fish and chips, or a cheese sandwich," and of course you mustn't mix proteins with carbs. However, I must say I have NEVER felt better than whilst on the diet. I was pleased to see another book : The Complete Book of Food Combining: A New, Easy-to-Use Guide to the Most Successful Diet Ever by Kathryn Marsden. You can get it on Amazon and according to other readers it is a very easy diet to follow nowadays. I've ordered mine, hopefully it will help me.Brunette63 - I wonder if that's the book that you've got?


----------



## Yarm

I have tried food combining in the past. I definitely find it helps. The only problem is that I am quite thin and I really on a lot of carbs to keep my weight up. I find that if I eat a meal of meat and veggies I'm really hungry. Might give it a go again though... can't hurt to try again.


----------

